# SpectraCal Announces Direct Calibration Connection for Sharp Elite



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

> New CalMAN Support Added For The Sharp Elite
> 
> (Seattle, WA) – November 9, 2011 – Add Sharp Elite to the number of displays that can be directly controlled from leading video calibration software CalMAN.
> 
> ...


Source: Spectracal


----------



## Turbe (Mar 31, 2008)

well, ControlCAL Elite X5 Edition v2 is available (actually now) and gives you full access to the Sharp Elite PRO-60X5FD and PRO-70X5FD ISFccc Interface for calibration.


----------

